# Drink Drive



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

My husband is coming out to singapore on a spousal visa, he got a drink drive ban in the UK 10 years ago has anyone got a drink drive or had an experience with this? or forsee any issues? Your help greatly appreciated.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

then how will be have a license to drive in Singapore ?? Pray, I am lost here. ..


----------



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

He is not planning to drive, I am wondering if there will be a problem with him obtaining a visa with this conviction.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

when you apply for any long term pass, or visa, you have to declare any conviction - it is part of the form - but they do have a space to fill in "EXPLAIN" ..


----------



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for your help, however I am still at a loss to know whether him having this conviction will be a problem of not?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Only the immigration authorities can decide on that - and until you apply - you never know.

I know a guy, who had a prior case of suspected involvement in criminal activity, he went and clarified that it was a false claim, and he got his LTVP cleared

Did you locate anything on ICA - Immigration & Checkpoints Authority of Singapore ?


----------



## Happyhazel (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you will do.


----------



## Geck (Dec 23, 2010)

Actually, the rule in Singapore is...Never tell, never know.
Furthermore the traffic police and the ICA are not connected.
...but then again, you can do anything...just don't get caught!
Don't drink and drive...better to flag a taxi in Singapore


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Geck: the issue is he had a conviction back home - and whether it affects anything with ICA: as a matter of fact, ICA, MOM and Police are all hooked up in the GEMS system ..


----------

